# Square Mile



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Made my first ever purchase from Square Mile this week and the beans arrived today. I must say I am super impressed with the packaging. Looking forward to trying this soon and I may also go back for the Sweetshop blend at some point.


----------



## watcher (Feb 12, 2017)

I've used them for the last couple of years and have always bean happy!

I have a monthly subscription set up so always get a fresh bag of beans middle of the month.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Was really impressed with the beans from SM, although a bit more expensive they are worth it, their decaff was really nice too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

So what is the weight of their bags? I can only see the price of the coffee on the phone, no info about quantity.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Stanic said:


> So what is the weight of their bags? I can only see the price of the coffee on the phone, no info about quantity.


350g


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Click on the coffee you're looking at - will bring up tasting notes and weight. All SM beans come in 350grm bags and include postage in UK.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That's it, keep enticing me with more new beans to try all of you


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I'll get some bags from them after I finish the HasBean stuff I've got  the postage isn't so bad. I'll surely get the decaff.

What about the non-blend beans listed, any experience, are these roasted more towards filter or not, any particular ones to try out?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Stanic said:


> What about the non-blend beans listed, any experience, are these roasted more towards filter or not, any particular ones to try out?


Square mile say for each one if it's a filter or espresso roast.

I've been enjoying the Muungano espresso but think they do a good job with most things really (not had any of the other current ones tho).


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I need to check on the PC  can't see roast info on phone either

Not that I'm hesitant to put light roasts in the basket, quite the opposite


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Stanic said:


> I need to check on the PC  can't see roast info on phone either
> 
> Not that I'm hesitant to put light roasts in the basket, quite the opposite


Generally green writing is filter and red is espresso, on there site. In case that helps.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Red Brick is the go to speciality blend. Always tasty as espresso and in milk, safe enough to be reliable and generally loved, interesting enough to keep you on your toes. There's a reason why so many top cafes use this blend


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I just had to try the Sweetshop even if just 4 days post roasting







it poured very nicely, was a bit harsh in the beginning but got sweet and flowery after cooling down a bit.





 is a short phone video of the pour.

19g in 33 out


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive just finished my bag of sweetshop today and enjoyed every drop of it. This one had hints of Seville oranges to my uneducated taste buds


----------



## puroresufan (Oct 9, 2017)

Love squaremile, has been a customer there for the past 3-4 years, and always check out a couple of bags every 2-3 months... My go to place when I am tired of Danish roasts







Also like the 350g bags, 250 is too little when you are dialing in Espresso grinder, and 500 can be too much if you dont like the bean.. IMO all roasteries should offer 350g bags..


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I just picked up a bag of Colombia - El Eden from Prufrock on my last visit to London. It tasted very nice in the shop, however it tastes a little roasty now that I'm brewing it at home. I think their roasts are a bit more developed than typical Scandi roasts?


----------

